# Basecamp Flares/Bodykit spotted over on BFI



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sharing for those interested - BFI's made the Basecamp/Adventure concept's body kit available for pre-sale. I jumped on a set of flares, but it looks like you can get the whole kit or split it up if you just want various pieces. 

https://blackforestindustries.com/collections/atlas-exterior


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Nice find but man pricey hehe!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Nice find but man pricey hehe!


Yes for sure. Why go with their parts(some parts) that are cheaper to get from VW like the side steps. I would love to have the powered side steps on my atlas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I thought air design made them https://www.instagram.com/p/ByEuBjIBlwX/?igshid=anyonijofcln


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

So this is more painted plastic to go over all the painted plastic we already have? I'm trying to get rid of grey plastic panels not make them bigger. Pass. 

I can't believe they call it a "skid plate" when it is plastic. I guess the fake metal skid plate will fake protect the fake metal fake exhaust.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

foofighter28 said:


> I thought air design made them https://www.instagram.com/p/ByEuBjIBlwX/?igshid=anyonijofcln


If you look on BFI's site they all say Air Design in front the the basecamp stuff.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 3, 2018)

I watched the Air Design video on an install of the flares yesterday and wondered when they'd be for sale. $2.5k for a full kit tho, whew


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Seems like some high quality stuff from Air Design. 

Would like to add some of those fender flares, but at close to $700 for 4 flares, I'll just dream about them. I get that they need to recoup their tooling and R&D cost.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I found the install video on YouTube from them. Not sure if this had been posted

https://youtu.be/EVEZ4fJVLw0

My phone


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I wonder how those fender flares will affect or not the steering park assist?


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> I wonder how those fender flares will affect or not the steering park assist?


it has provisions for all the sensors, so it should be good to go. 


I'm pretty excited - I got a shipping notification last week and my flares should be here Thursday!


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm pretty excited! Quality is great. Should get these on sometime this spring


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SykoraA4 said:


> I'm pretty excited! Quality is great. Should get these on sometime this spring


are you going to color match it or keep it as is or maybe even do the Rline glossy black?


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

the finish on these is pretty nice as is, so I'll be running them as they came.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SykoraA4 said:


> the finish on these is pretty nice as is, so I'll be running them as they came.


 that's nice. Post some pics and I'll try to convince wifey hehe. I'm afraid she might say, it is "too manly" haha.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Took me a while to finally sit down and get these on, but I love them. The fit and finish is excellent, The color matches the stock trim perfectly, but it doesn't have the same pebbled texture - those interested in color matching wouldn't have to worry about sanding them smooth. They snug up to every bodyline and sit nice and flush everywhere they mount. While they don't add a ton of width, they do provide a bit more paint protection. I know the price point on these is a bit steep, but the quality delivers.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

that looks very nice!!! i wonder how it would look ok on a non-lifted Atlas. Any issues with the sensors, particularly the side ones? Have you tried to utilize the parking assist since the installation?


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks! We're still on stock suspension, so our only lift at this point is from the larger tires. 

The front flares have a provision for the side sensors (that small dip in the font flare, visible in the second & third photo), but our SE-T doesn't have the sensors there so it's blacked out with a bit of vinyl. If we did have parking assist, the flares leave the sensor unimpeded so it should work without a hitch.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks good!
Too bad my wife doesn't like them hah.
Maybe I'll take the Atlas from her one day....


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

vbrad26 said:


> Looks good!
> Too bad my wife doesn't like them hah.
> Maybe I'll take the Atlas from her one day....


haha! I'm lucky my wife is a good sport, it's her DD too. I'm with you though - I wouldn't mind snagging it if she wanted something else.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

will these work if you have the OEM mud guards installed? It appears in the picture there is a built in mud flap so probably not but wanted to confirm


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> will these work if you have the OEM mud guards installed? It appears in the picture there is a built in mud flap so probably not but wanted to confirm


I haven't played with the OEM mudflaps but based on how these install, I don't think so.


----------

